# I found it!!!!!!!!!!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here it is! I'm sew excited! Now I want to sew, But I'm not quite sure where the fabric is for the quilt that goes with this pattern. Everything got lost in the move.....
http://www.conniekresin.com/2012/03/river-whirl-tutorial.html
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Cute quilt!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm glad you found it. It's very close to the second one I post except this one doesn't have the 1/2" cut off, which makes it even easier. I'm copying the pattern -- thank you for persevering in your search and sharing with us!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I'm glad you found it. It's very close to the second one I post except this one doesn't have the 1/2" cut off, which makes it even easier. I'm copying the pattern -- thank you for persevering in your search and sharing with us!


I'm debaiting on trying this way or the way the second way you found. I don't always sew straight so it might be easier for me to trim after I sew or risk sewing them to small by trimming first lol! :shrug:
Heidi


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow, that really takes me down memory lane. I made a quilt from that pattern in the late 80's! I gave it to my stepson and he still has it. At that time, it was called Funpatch. My sister's DIL liked it so well that she made a king size quilt from it for her parents anniversary - it was the first quilt she'd ever made.

It's such an easy pattern to make up and has such a cheerful look. You're going to love it !


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

HorseMom said:


> I'm debaiting on trying this way or the way the second way you found. I don't always sew straight so it might be easier for me to trim after I sew or risk sewing them to small by trimming first lol! :shrug:
> Heidi


I'm always in the camp of trim after! Unless I want to re-trim and end up making the blocks ever smaller and smaller. That's the reason I start with 1" larger blocks to make HST -- trying to go with 7/8ths always messes me up!


----------

